# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  دیتابیس کامل شهرها و کشورهای دنیا

## OCTAGON

سلام
خیلی دوست داشتم که به نحوی زحمات دوستانی که در این انجمن و انجمن های دیگر خالصانه به کمک دیگران مشغول هستند جبران کنم.
ولی بضاعت فنی و علمی در حد اینکار را نداشتم بنابراین وقتی برای یک پروژه به دیتابیس شهرها و کشورهای دنیا نیاز پیدا کردم و فایل آماده ای پیدا نکردم مجبور شدم با استفاده از یک سایت اسامی شهرهای دنیا را بدست بیاورم و آن را به Word  و بعد هم به Excel و در نهایت به فایل SQL  تبدیل کنم. که ماحاصل اینکار بسیار کوچک دو فایل شد.
فایل اسامی کشورها شامل نام - کد 2 حرفی - کد 3 حرفی و عدد ISO کشور است
فایل اسامی شهرها شامل نام شهر - نام کشور - جمعیت - طول جغرافیایی - عرض جغرافیایی و کد بین المللی شهر است.

موفق باشید
امیر

----------


## Arthas1990

فارسیش رو اگه کسی داره لطفا بذاره .

----------


## sir-mammad

دوستان کسی دیتابیس از اطلاعات شهرهای ایران نداره ؟ خیلی گشتم اما نیافتم ....

----------


## smartahmadvand

من خودم کلی دنبال اسم فارسی کشور ها بودم که پیدا نکردم خودم از سایت https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7...E2%80%93%DB%B1 برداشتم و با برنامه به دو فایل txt  تبدیلش کردم .گفتم بزارم اینجا که اذیت نشید.

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

بیا خیلی راحت

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D9%87%D8%A7

----------


## r_ahmadi71

با چه برنامه ای ؟ نمیتونی همین کارو با لیست شهرها بکنی؟؟ من اسامی کشورها و شهرهای دنیا رو به فارسی میخوام

----------


## aamijan

> من خودم کلی دنبال اسم فارسی کشور ها بودم که پیدا نکردم خودم از سایت https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7...E2%80%93%DB%B1 برداشتم و با برنامه به دو فایل txt  تبدیلش کردم .گفتم بزارم اینجا که اذیت نشید.


ممنون دوست عزیز
اینم اسامی فارسی کشورها، خیلی خیلی کاملش

ببینین اگه مشکلی داشت اطلاع بدین ممنون

----------


## abdollahpor

دوستان کسی  لیست  استان ها + شهر ها + بخش ها + دهستان های ایران رو نداره ؟
 مثل این :
Untitled.jpg

----------


## AliRahimi99

سلام
من در یک نرم افزار نیاز به لیست کشور ها و کد هاشون هم به فارسی و هم انگلیسی نیاز پیدا کردم و تونستم اسم فارسی کشور ها و کد سه حرفی رو در یک فایلی که یکی از دوستان همینجا گذاشته بود پیدا کنم و به کمک یک فایل انگلیسی تکمیلش کنم. میذارم اینجا که اگر کسی نیاز داره استفاده کنه.

لیست  اسامی فارسی کشور ها - اسامی انگلیسی کشور ها - کد سه حرفی کشور ها - کد دو حرفی کشور ها - کد عددی کشور ها - عرض جغرافیای میانگین کشور ها - طول جغرافیایی کشور ها
فرمت های داده: JSON, PHP, SQL, CSV

world_countries.zip

همچنین در ریپو گیتهاب هم هست:

https://github.com/ali-rahimi-coder/persian-datasets

----------

